# FTA DVR receiver



## Mark Holtz

Anyone know of any DVR-type satellite receivers?


----------



## TBI

Mark Holtz said:


> Anyone know of any DVR-type satellite receivers?


They seem to be common in the rest of the world but we have no program guide in America so I guess an FTA DVR would be less useful here. Im sure you could order one from overseas if you really wanted one.
I think I saw one adverised that could record 5 different shows at the same time while you watched a 6th channel from a max of two different transponders.


----------



## Guest

Here is one by Pansat.

http://www.pansatusa.com/product/receiver-700HC.htm

Mike over at global-cm.net did have these for sale, he is the only dealer I have seen with this but I have not looked at them in awhile either.


----------



## TBI

This one by Kaon is beyond compare I think.
http://www.kaonmedia.com/product_kvr1000plus_f.php
2 Tuners PVR (DVB-S)
- Simultaneous 6 Record and 1 playback
- Simultaneous Time-shifting & Dual Recording
- Dual Decoding from Live stream or Recorded stream
(PIP: Picture-in-Picture)
- Analog TV Input and Recordable
- MP3(MPEG-1 Layer-3) Transfer & Play from Internet via USB 2.0
- Powerful & Stable Trick mode
- USB 2.0 support for Fast transfer via PC
- Removable Hard Disk Cartridge and Variable HDD size
- 1 Ch Home Security System
- Concurrent working of PVR and DVR in perfect
- MPEG-2 TS stream Recording format
- Event Recording after detecting of Activity and Intrusion
- Instant-Recording for Efficient HDD Saving
- Camcorder
- Digital Camera
- Game Box
- VCR
- TV
- Real-time video streaming to Remote web site with Motion JPEG
- Recording and playback available with web program
- Remote Controlling available via Internet and viewer to product










I think if someone gets to the point that they are recording 6 shows at once they might need to go outside, get some fresh air and maybe read a book.


----------



## Jacob S

I'd hate to see the pricetag on that one.


----------



## TBI

Mike does have the 700
http://www.global-cm.net/Pan700specs.html
That is probably a good unit since it looks just like my 330A that works so good.


----------



## maddawg

Still no listed price.


----------



## TBI

maddawg said:


> Still no listed price.


http://www.global-cm.net/mpeg2receivers.html


----------



## SuperDish06

any updates on FTA DVR receiver. I am trying to looks something which has recording capability.


Any informaiton will be great.


----------



## FTA Michael

Did you click that link? The Pansat 6000 HXC is displayed there.

Another tactic is to add a FTA card to a computer.


----------



## updatelee

dreambox makes some nice fta dvr's, the 500 can be found for around $330cdn, uses a network fileshare for recording. no blind scan though  I use my coolsat for that, read the channel list and upload it to my dreambox.


----------



## SideKick2

I would say just use a reglar fta reciever and just buy a regular dvr at your local electronic store with dvd burner. I am sure if you wana pay $300 for a dvd recorder and a dvr thats totally separate from fta. Can be used for alot of different things. This is just a suggestion or an alternative.


----------



## quo17

FTA Michael said:


> Did you click that link? The Pansat 6000 HXC is displayed there.
> 
> Another tactic is to add a FTA card to a computer.


And this is the cheapest tactic, provided you have a computer already :
Starbox sells for $70 - 80 . I try to record with it and ProgDVB - works fine, but USB2 is recommended.


----------

